

Tech Has a Depression Problem - juanplusjuan
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/09/tech-has-a-depression-problem/380004/?single_page=true&curator=MediaREDEF&utm_content=bufferaf5e8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
dalke
For an earlier posting without all the tracking data in the URL, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8303027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8303027)
from three days ago, which has 58 comments.

